# Filtiermesser



## Shortay (6. Mai 2013)

Hi leute,
Wer voneuch hat erfahrungen mit marttiini filetiermessern? Habe eins zum geburtstag bekommen und noch nich testen koennen obs taugt. Im internet gibts die ab 38,90€ und scheinen was zu taugen? Sogar teflonbeschichtet oder sowas in der art...


----------



## Shortay (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filtiermesser*

FilEtiermesser natürlich....


----------



## Franky D (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filtiermesser*



Shortay schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> Wer voneuch hat erfahrungen mit marttiini filetiermessern? Habe eins zum geburtstag bekommen und noch nich testen koennen obs taugt. Im internet gibts die ab 38,90€ und scheinen was zu taugen? Sogar teflonbeschichtet oder sowas in der art...


 

ich hab eins auch mit teflon beschichtung, sehr gut verarbeitete messer mit hoher schnitthaltigkeit das einzigste was du jedoch machen solltest den spalt zwischen klinge und griff mit sekundenkleber zu versiegeln damit sich hier kein wasser ansammeln kann und dir die klinge irgendwann bricht weil sie gerostet ist


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filtiermesser*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich hab eins auch mit teflon beschichtung, sehr gut verarbeitete messer mit hoher schnitthaltigkeit das einzigste was du jedoch machen solltest den spalt zwischen klinge und griff mit sekundenkleber zu versiegeln damit sich hier kein wasser ansammeln kann und dir die klinge irgendwann bricht weil sie gerostet ist



Versiegeln ist an der Stelle gut, nur bitte keinen Sekundenkleber nehmen. 2-Komponenten-Epoxy ist die bessere Wahl, da es nicht "zerbröselt", wie Sekundenkleber und eine gewisse "Flexibilität" beibehält. Man braucht jedoch nur sehr wenig davon; mit rund 0,5 ml kommt man locker hin. Im Zweifel aber etwas mehr anrühren und mit dem Rest Pilker/Kunstköder mit "Glitter" verzieren!


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filtiermesser*



Franky schrieb:


> Versiegeln ist an der Stelle gut, nur bitte keinen Sekundenkleber nehmen. 2-Komponenten-Epoxy ist die bessere Wahl, da es nicht "zerbröselt", wie Sekundenkleber und eine gewisse "Flexibilität" beibehält. Man braucht jedoch nur sehr wenig davon; mit rund 0,5 ml kommt man locker hin. Im Zweifel aber etwas mehr anrühren und mit dem Rest Pilker/Kunstköder mit "Glitter" verzieren!


 
immer diese bling bling fischer  aber hast recht 2k ist da sicherlich besser geeignet als sekundenkleber #6


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filtiermesser*

Sorry für OT 
:q In richtigem Maß bringt das was. Nicht Zentimeterdick draufschmieren, sondern ganz vereinzelte Flöckchen einstreuseln. Dann am besten hinterher noch mit perlmuttflitter einpudern....


----------



## daci7 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filtiermesser*



Franky schrieb:


> Sorry für OT
> :q In richtigem Maß bringt das was. Nicht Zentimeterdick draufschmieren, sondern ganz vereinzelte Flöckchen einstreuseln. Dann am besten hinterher noch mit perlmuttflitter einpudern....



... und die Federboa nicht vergessen ...


----------



## Shortay (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filtiermesser*

der spalt is mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Honeyball (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filtiermesser*

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass ich seit Jahren voll und ganz zufrieden mit meinem Martinii bin.

Seitdem ich (dank des Tipps von Dorschbremse #h) mir auch noch den Vulkanus dazu gekauft habe, ist das Messer auch ständig scharf genug für alle Aufgaben.


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filtiermesser*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... und die Federboa nicht vergessen ...


 

aber die muss franky dann schon stilecht selbst in entsprechnder farbe beim angheln um hals haben vlt hat das dann auch ne besondere lockwirkung


----------



## Franky (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filtiermesser*

In Rosa.... Passend zu rosa Fireline, rosa Pilker, rosa Brille... ICh muss dabei immer nur höllisch aufpassen, dass ich dabei keine rosa Elefanten sehe. Mir reichen die Panther! :q


----------

